# Platelet Transfusion



## krystalcamren@yahoo.com (Jun 21, 2013)

I am new to the Hem/Onc and I am wondering if there is a code stating that the patient recieved platelets?


----------



## magnolia1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Your CPT code would be 36430

If for some reason you needed the ICD-9 procedure code, that is 99.05

Hope this helps


----------

